# New from Bohning "Limoxyl" shaft prep



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The “Limoxyl”
By: Bohning Archery​ 
New from Bohning this year is Limoxyl a dual purpose vinyl residue remover and preps shafts. I have finally found a cleaner and prep product I actually like. After completely stripping away the wrap I spray Limoxyl on a paper towel or rag and wipe the shaft down. “All” residue is removed and the shaft is squeaky clean. I have even noticed much improvement in the adhesion of my vanes when using this first and cleaning and prepping arrow shafts. The 3oz bottle will do a lot of cleaning for you and is environmentally safe to use. I have used different products even some from Bohning but find this to be the product for me.
For around $10.00 a bottle you can’t beat its ease of use. So, next time you are ready to purchase some cleaner for your shafts remember to check Limoxyl out on www.BohningArchery.com .

Written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
camospace.com/garysbowhunting
bowhunting.net/bownation/spirit-outsdoors​


----------

